# Mole cricket kill success! - Solunar phase relevance?



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

Over the last couple years I have been observing mole cricket activity in my lawn. Soap flushes only turned up an occasional cricket, so my thoughts were I must have a typical population of them.

I really got tired of the tunneling and possible damage I was seeing. Always heard adult mole crickets are hard to kill, but I figured since I have some Bifen I would give it a shot. So I hit my 3,000 square foot backyard with 1 oz. / 1000 sq. ft. late in the day two days ago. Irrigated it a bit and got a good rain that night.

So the results. I have picked up over 30 dead or dying mole crickets in the yard since then. They have all been tawny mole crickets by the way. Anyhow, so my question to those of you with more real world experience than me, would I only be seeing these numbers of dead ones if I indeed have a problem amount of them? I am just curious, and trying to learn something new. I can say it is very satisfying to be killing them, especially since they are tawny mole crickets.

Update: So I have picked up close to 40 mole crickets now and the birds have been getting some as well. Activity (dead mole crickets)has dropped off the last couple days. I track the solunar calendar for my other hobby, fishing. I noticed a huge peak right around the period that I made my application. We were in the new moon phase. So, new question....Has anyone noticed increases in pest insect activity in certain moon phases and/or solunar phases?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Probably more related to the weather. I have never heard of mole crickets surviving bifen treatment when applied properly.


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

Ok, thanks for the input. Had never treated for mole crickets, successfully anyway. And was surprised at the knockdown that I got. Trying to plan my next app. I have read what the bifenthrin residual is "supposed" to be, but do wonder about that. I still have plenty of daily tunneling, exit holes, etc at the surface from mole crickets. Definitely not like it was though.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Monocot Master said:


> Ok, thanks for the input. Had never treated for mole crickets, successfully anyway. And was surprised at the knockdown that I got. Trying to plan my next app. I have read what the bifenthrin residual is "supposed" to be, but do wonder about that. I still have plenty of daily tunneling, exit holes, etc at the surface from mole crickets. Definitely not like it was though.


3-6 months for Bifenthrin at half max rate. Some here do lower dose monthly. I apply at 2-3 lbs / 1k Sq Ft every 3 months or so during the warm season, 6 months in the winter, for a total of 3 apps per year.


----------

